

How to Schedule Tweets with BufferApp API - developerhc
http://www.developerhc.com/how-to-build-advanced-twitter-bot-part-7-schedule-tweets-with-bufferapp-api/

======
tomw1808
Beside the idea, which I think is a great tutorial... I almost can't read
anything because of the font. Is that just my computer?!

~~~
developerhc
Thanks for the information. Looks good on computers I have tested. Would help
if you could write what browser and system you use.

